# Roundtail Plakat x Veiltail hybridization



## upstatebettas

Hey everyone! These two fish have successfully spawned so I'm going to start a spawn log. The fish went into the spawn tank on March 25th, they spawned on the 27th and the fry hatched on the 29th. 

The male fish is a wild type roundtail plakat. His coloration is similar the that of a wild betta imbellis. I believe that he posses the gene for giant but it is only expressed as half giantism as he is rather large for betta splendens, about 4 inches. The female is a pure veil tail. Her coloration is somewhat of a steel blue.

The offspring, I believe, should mostly be either blue or multicolored with some spread iridescence the male has the dominant gene for iridecent markings.

I will try and keep this thread updated as the process unfolds. Anyone who may be interested in purchasing any offspring once they are old enough, can contact me at [email protected].

Here are a few pictures of the male and female fish:


----------



## Bailmint

Your pair is gorgeous  I have a 'half' giant myself, his name is Avian and he's a salamander HMPK.

I can't wait to see what comes of the spawn, also I'm lurking around your website ATM.


----------



## upstatebettas

Bailmint said:


> Your pair is gorgeous  I have a 'half' giant myself, his name is Avian and he's a salamander HMPK.
> 
> I can't wait to see what comes of the spawn, also I'm lurking around your website ATM.


A half giant salamander HMPK sounds awesome. We had attempted to breed a salamander big ear plakat with a half moon but the fry where very weak and didn't survive past a couple weeks. Enjoy the website! It is still a work in progress but we should have fry coming of age soon.


----------



## Bailmint

Yeah he's cool but his coloring on his head makes him look like he has velvet >.<. Sorry to hear about that spawn, you win some you lose some I guess .

Your website is beautiful, I've always been attracted to sites with light blue coloring (hehe), dunno why. I can't wait for new fish to get in stock, there's a high chance I'll be buying some :3.


----------



## upstatebettas

Bailmint said:


> Yeah he's cool but his coloring on his head makes him look like he has velvet >.<. Sorry to hear about that spawn, you win some you lose some I guess .
> 
> Your website is beautiful, I've always been attracted to sites with light blue coloring (hehe), dunno why. I can't wait for new fish to get in stock, there's a high chance I'll be buying some :3.


Thanks for the positive feedback about the website! That's great that your interested in purchasing fish. Currently our only dealings have been with a local fish shop, since we started up a few months ago. If all goes well, fry from this spawn and a pair of royal blue Veiltail should be ready to go in a few months!


----------



## Bailmint

Well you've just gotta get your business out there  once you have fish in, I'd definitely help advertise to my betta-obsessed friends or acquaintances. Can't wait for more stock to come in!


----------



## upstatebettas

Bailmint said:


> Well you've just gotta get your business out there  once you have fish in, I'd definitely help advertise to my betta-obsessed friends or acquaintances. Can't wait for more stock to come in!


That sounds great, thank you! Feel free to add me as a friend here and you and your friends could even follow @upstatebettas on instagram if you wanted to. I post pictures of our breeding pairs and fry often, it's a good way to see what's on the way! :-D


----------



## Bailmint

Oh great! I'll follow you when I can, I have some pictures of my current spawn too (Butterfly/Marble HMs) on Instagram. Sorry for late response, I've been cleaning my entire house for "spring cleaning", I just got done doing a 50% on a Shubunkin goldfish's 30g. >~<


----------



## Nimble

You really shouldn't use the term 'hybridization' in reference to just mixing tail-types. Hybridization is a term that only applies to crossing species of animals, not breeding two varieties of the same species.

If you were crossing something like a _Betta mahachai_ or _Betta imbellis_ to a regular domestic _Betta splendens_, then it could be called hybridization, but not this.

Still, I am gonna watch this spawn log, just to see what pops up.


----------



## upstatebettas

Nimble said:


> You really shouldn't use the term 'hybridization' in reference to just mixing tail-types. Hybridization is a term that only applies to crossing species of animals, not breeding two varieties of the same species.
> 
> If you were crossing something like a _Betta mahachai_ or _Betta imbellis_ to a regular domestic _Betta splendens_, then it could be called hybridization, but not this.
> 
> Still, I am gonna watch this spawn log, just to see what pops up.


Oh I was unaware of that technical stuff. I just thought hybridization was a cross between two organisms that posses different traits. Sorry about that.


----------



## upstatebettas

The fry are looking good so far. They are definitely going to be a dark color obviously because both the parents are. I'd say about another day until they are free swimming. I put in a few drops of infusoria yesterday just in case. Here is a picture of some of them in the nest.


----------



## upstatebettas

The fry are out and swimming around! The male has been removed and the fry have been fed their first helping of infusoria. In a couple of days they will be ready for a few brine shrimp. I will try and get a video or a few good pictures of them eating napuli.


----------



## Bailmint

They're such cuties!<3


----------



## upstatebettas

Bailmint said:


> They're such cuties!<3


I'm actually surprised at how big they are at this stage. I'm going to guess that is due to their inherited "giant gene". I personally have never bred a half giant to a regular, so this will be very interesting to see how these fish turn out. :-D


----------



## Bailmint

Yeah, their tails seem to be a little thick, my baby's tails are probably a little thinner than that and they're over a week old xD.


----------



## upstatebettas

Bailmint said:


> Yeah, their tails seem to be a little thick, my baby's tails are probably a little thinner than that and they're over a week old xD.


I'm really hoping these guys will be hardy and not cause to much stress. In about a week I plan to spawn a set of veiltails, royal blue to royal blue so we will end up with a mixed bag of fry colors. Turqoise, steel, and royal. 

If all goes to plan and I can get these fry past two weeks successfully then I should have the time to start that new spawn!


----------



## xShainax

Hello fellow Upstate NYer.  The parents are beautiful


----------



## Bailmint

Such adorable fry  Lol I just finished cleaning up my fry tank.


----------



## upstatebettas

xShainax said:


> Hello fellow Upstate NYer.  The parents are beautiful


Thanks! Your actually very close, Glens Falls is about 10 minutes from us. :-D


----------



## xShainax

upstatebettas said:


> Thanks! Your actually very close, Glens Falls is about 10 minutes from us. :-D


Hey, that will make it easier for me to get a betta from you.


----------



## upstatebettas

xShainax said:


> Hey, that will make it easier for me to get a betta from you.


Ahhh there we go! ;-)


----------



## upstatebettas

The fry are four days old today. Here is a zoomed image of a single fry. They all seem to be doing good. They are eating infusoria now, I may try and feed them some brine shrimp this weekend to see if they take it.


----------



## upstatebettas

Nothing new to report. The fry received their first brine shrimp today. They all seem to be doing good so far.


----------



## joecool966

GL with those fry's mine just hatch last night.


----------



## upstatebettas

joecool966 said:


> GL with those fry's mine just hatch last night.


Yeah I saw your log. I hope your fry make it. I'm interested to see how that cross works out. I've never seen a half moon x crowntail but I'd imagine they will look a little messy for the first few generations. After a few generation you may have some really nice king crowns though.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, he almost looks like a fish already!


----------



## upstatebettas

Sadist said:


> Wow, he almost looks like a fish already!


Yeah they are growing fast. I was surprised at how large they we're when they first hatched. Their father is a half giant so that could have something to do with it but I'm not sure. They all look healthy so far. Only the usual amount of casualties, 3 or 4.


----------



## upstatebettas

I just moved the fry into a new room I have been meaning to set up for a while now. Once my barracks system is finished it will go on the shelf as well. The fry didn't seem to mind too much being temporarily sloshed around while I moved them in there. Lol. This new space for them will be much more quiet and will hold more heat than where I had them last, with all the other fish.


----------



## NYorkieBetta

Hi - Any updates - how is everything going?
I live in NY, Long Island. Love Blue, Love Veil Tails and Love HM...
Will be interested to see this and future spawn.


----------



## Sadist

How are they doing in their new space?


----------



## Elleth

Following!


----------



## nakito

definitely subbing this


----------



## upstatebettas

Sorry to everyone who has been following this post... the fry from the original pair did not survive. This male was allowed a few weeks to rest up while another female was prepared. After a month or so wait, we have just paired this same male to a Cambodian half moon female. Pictures of the NEW pair will be posted soon!


----------



## upstatebettas

Here are a few pictures of the pair.


----------

